# Big Lots 2019



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

A little bit of a sneak peak. https://www.biglots.com/c/seasonal/halloween/_/N-2915497221


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

I think that's their stuff from last year?


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, that's last year's stuff...ZR


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Does it count that the page wasn't there before?


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

MrMordrid said:


> Does it count that the page wasn't there before?


In the circumstances, I think it does....lol. It means they r prepping their site for the 2019 goodies!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

MrMordrid said:


> Does it count that the page wasn't there before?


I just checked the Big Lots 2018 thread and I bought stuff in the store on Aug 4th so it will only be a few more weeks hopefully!....That was the first store I bought stuff from last year....Hopefully they post the new merchandise soon....They already posted some stuff by now last year....ZR


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

I’m here to say start checking your stores now. I work for Big Lots and our truck coming this week we are expecting Halloween and autumn. And we will be setting it the following day as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

I went to 3 BL stores yesterday for some storage containers that were on sale and they still had all of their summer items set up in the seasonal section. They haven't started clearing shelves yet so I think I have a couple more weeks here before they start. Come on August!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

RichardG said:


> I’m here to say start checking your stores now. I work for Big Lots and our truck coming this week we are expecting Halloween and autumn. And we will be setting it the following day as well.


And the week after Christmas will show up, edging out Halloween & then Halloween will be gone by Labor Day easily overtaken by Christmas.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> And the week after Christmas will show up, edging out Halloween & then Halloween will be gone by Labor Day easily overtaken by Christmas.


Sadly true.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> And the week after Christmas will show up, edging out Halloween & then Halloween will be gone by Labor Day easily overtaken by Christmas.


Haha. 
Is what it is. At Home has both out. Works for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Big Lots is probably the one retailer I’m most looking forward to this year. Bring it on!


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

I follow youtubers who do Dollar Tree hauls. They have some great hauls for Halloween/Fall.

Not in my stores here in Texas. There are a few pumpkins and some flowers but most won't come until mid August. 

At Home has Halloween out. But they're so expensive.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Big Lots search for “Halloween” no longer coming up with last year’s video. Now list 3 halloween items - shadowlight, posable skeleton, and orange string lights - so new stuff should be coming soon!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

lbc said:


> Big Lots search for “Halloween” no longer coming up with last year’s video. Now list 3 halloween items - shadowlight, posable skeleton, and orange string lights - so new stuff should be coming soon!


I clicked on a few of the items and got additional random items below in the you might like section but nothing substantial yet. There was a eerie picture and webs. Keep clicking!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Dat link be broken....


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Go now! Search Halloween! There’s stuff!


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Pics of the planos from my store. Aisles cleared. Stuff comes in tomorrow and will be set Friday. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

RichardG said:


> Pics of the planos from my store. Aisles cleared. Stuff comes in tomorrow and will be set Friday.
> 
> View attachment 714010
> 
> ...


Um is that a wolf prop I see on the top right corner?

And for the record, Big Lots is brave to have a “flasher” skeleton.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Meadow said:


> Um is that a wolf prop I see on the top right corner?
> 
> And for the record, Big Lots is brave to have a “flasher” skeleton.


Yes it is.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Animated Skeleton Flasher - Big Lots


I found a Animated Skeleton Flasher at Big Lots for less. Find more at biglots.com!




www.biglots.com





oh boy this one is pretty funny


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

RichardG said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm thinking I may pick up that fortune teller hand. I like the look of it and perfect for my ladies (GR Madame Zaltana and OTC's Madame Misery). If you need it shipped the 4.95 shipping isn't bad.

BTW RetailMeNot, if you are signed up, has a 3% Online Cash Back on purchases there sitewide so good for halloween items. about 45 days to get the reward dollars, which go into your paypal account and either stay there or paypal can remit to your bank account or a gift card. But buy now and have money back before halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Malicious said:


> Animated Skeleton Flasher - Big Lots
> 
> 
> I found a Animated Skeleton Flasher at Big Lots for less. Find more at biglots.com!
> ...


That is! He looks like a blucky with lights inside. He's just over 3 feet, so pretty small but definitely funny idea.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm thinking I may pick up that fortune teller hand. I like the look of it and perfect for my ladies (GR Madame Zaltana and OTC's Madame Misery). If you need it shipped the 4.95 shipping isn't bad.
> 
> BTW RetailMeNot, if you are signed up, has a 3% Online Cash Back on purchases there sitewide so good for halloween items. about 45 days to get the reward dollars, which go into your paypal account and either stay there or paypal can remit to your bank account or a gift card. But buy now and have money back before halloween.


I’m so envious you have Zaltana and Madame Mystery! They totally need that hand.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

So who has the Dragon skeleton this year if big lots does not?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MrMordrid said:


> So who has the Dragon skeleton this year if big lots does not?


Is this the one your talking about? if so, on the website now. There was a smaller version last year I think but this is the big guy. It says "out of stock in stores" but based on previous years that's typically what it says this early in the season. They do have free ship for items over $99, which this is.









Animated Skeleton Dragon, (80


I found a Animated Skeleton Dragon, (80




www.biglots.com





Don't think I bought anything last year but seem to recall in previous years that with BL the East Coast gets stock out before us West Coast folks. With 100F+ weather back East don't know how many people will be thinking fall...maybe wishing for it or winter though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was on the BL's site early tonight, and then just now, and I think they may have added a few more things. For example don't recall seeing this:









Palmistry Fortune Telling Wall Décor, (14.5') - Big Lots


I found a Palmistry Fortune Telling Wall Décor, (14.5') at Big Lots for less. Find more at biglots.com!




www.biglots.com





Can't recall if I saw this:









Animated Light & Sound Haunted Tricycle - Big Lots


I found a Animated Light & Sound Haunted Tricycle at Big Lots for less. Find more at biglots.com!




www.biglots.com


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

@Ghost of Spookie they definitely added more items. There were 50 items online yesterday and now there are 80.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

The wolf had me at hello. And I usually don’t like anything zombified.









Animated Light & Sound Zombie Wolf, (28


I found a Animated Light & Sound Zombie Wolf, (28




www.biglots.com


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Is this the one your talking about? if so, on the website now. There was a smaller version last year I think but this is the big guy. It says "out of stock in stores" but based on previous years that's typically what it says this early in the season. They do have free ship for items over $99, which this is.


Looks like Oriental Trading has the smaller one.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm thinking I may pick up that fortune teller hand. I like the look of it and perfect for my ladies (GR Madame Zaltana and OTC's Madame Misery). If you need it shipped the 4.95 shipping isn't bad.


Looks like they added some new fortune teller palmistry items. So fun.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

So we started with 3 items, then 50, then 80 and now we are up to 102 items. More new stuff. Wonder what happens tomorrow?


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Meadow said:


> The wolf had me at hello. And I usually don’t like anything zombified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Head moves, but that looks blowmoldy. I might be wrong on that. I don't like blowmolds/plastic for Halloween.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> Head moves, but that looks blowmoldy. I might be wrong on that. I don't like blowmolds/plastic for Halloween.


Totally agree. He is definitely one I gotta see before he’s purchased. They did bring back the wolf rug I wanted last year so that makes me happy.

I can’t seem to shake wanting to get gypsies together with wolves, clearly need more wolves to pull it off.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

accidentally duplicate posted sorry


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

They have this as well under home decor:


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Some pics I took of the outdoor decor. Baby crawls. Tricycle moves. Wolf body is blow molded. Rest is eh. 
I’ll take some pics of the indoor stuff when I go back to work tomorrow.
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

RichardG said:


> Some pics I took of the outdoor decor. Baby crawls. Tricycle moves. Wolf body is blow molded. Rest is eh.
> I’ll take some pics of the indoor stuff when I go back to work tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 714283
> ...


The wolf is way more detailed in your picture than online. Thank you!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Online code is SAVEMORE + Free ship on orders over $99


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Meadow said:


> The wolf is way more detailed in your picture than online. Thank you!


You’re welcome.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

Bummer, rushed out to my store (CO Springs) and the employee said its on the Tuesday truck, so it *should be out by Thursday.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Am I the only one who can't get the videos for the animatronics to play?


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

I couldnt either


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

projectworkout said:


> Bummer, rushed out to my store (CO Springs) and the employee said its on the Tuesday truck, so it *should be out by Thursday.


Conveniently the same day the coupon expires!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like we got a new witch at Big Lots! Bobble head mouth style. Thoughts?









Talking Animated Witch, (6') - Big Lots


I found a Talking Animated Witch, (6') at Big Lots for less. Find more at biglots.com!




www.biglots.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Looks like we got a new witch at Big Lots! Bobble head mouth style. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she looks pretty cool. I like that she has a crow or raven in her hand, and she has one of those square metal bases instead of one of those cheap plastic Christmas tree stands which is a plus. I just hate those. Couldn’t play the video to see her in action though.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Looks like we got a new witch at Big Lots! Bobble head mouth style. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she looks pretty cool. I like that she has a crow or raven in her hand, and she has one of those square metal bases instead of one of those cheap plastic Christmas tree stands which is a plus. I just hate those. Couldn’t play the video to see her in action though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

RichardG said:


> Some pics I took of the outdoor decor. Baby crawls. Tricycle moves. Wolf body is blow molded. Rest is eh.
> I’ll take some pics of the indoor stuff when I go back to work tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 714283
> ...


While someone had posted they weren't a fan of blowmolds which it looks like the wolf is, I have to say he's pretty good looking for one. Not scrawny, and if lit properly I think would look intimidating. I tried watching the video of him on the website but it wouldn't play. I'm assuming his head turns and he howls? For $60 i would hope so. One good thing about blowmolds is that they hold up to wet weather well and can be repainted if need be.

Here's a YT video of some of the props in the store -- posted on Monday (yesterday)!






BTW I love the "beetlejuice baby" and the rocking horse baby. I think these are creepier than the zombie babies that Spriit has carried. The wolf is featured at 6:10 into the video and does howl *and tilts his head backwards*. Pretty nice!

The little tike tricycle moves and makes sounds, 9:05 into the video. I wasn't expecting it to "drive around" and for $35 thought just the skull on the front would light up, which it does, the pedals turn too. Not crazy about the sound. I'd probably disconnect the audio from the speaker. But pretty cool for $35. Definitely see a nice haunted kids room with some of these props this year.

Some nice stuff this year BigLots!


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

The wolves head moves up and down as he’s howling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

You know I get not being into the blow mold. Let’s be honest, they take up a lot of room. I will say however most wolves out there are skeletons so I can totally appreciate having something different. I don’t know. We picked up the HD gray werewolf last year and I’m looking at these blow molds thinking man, a wolf pack would be so different and cool to have.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> You know I get not being into the blow mold. Let’s be honest, they take up a lot of room. I will say however most wolves out there are skeletons so I can totally appreciate having something different. I don’t know. We picked up the HD gray werewolf last year and I’m looking at these blow molds thinking man, a wolf pack would be so different and cool to have.


Yep, I like the wolf too. It's the only large animatronic I've seen anywhere, that I actually want this year.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Yep, I like the wolf too. It's the only large animatronic I've seen anywhere, that I actually want this year.


Same here. I do have to laugh at the irony. The HD werewolf is gray and now Big Lots has gray blow mold wolves. But they also have the white werewolf rug and it matches the new white werwolf at HD. HD and Big Lots : making me holiday poor one wolf prop at a time.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

They also have this animated electrified brain and skull projection cloche:

















Btw the 6ft bobble head witch interacts with her crow.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Meadow said:


> You know I get not being into the blow mold. Let’s be honest, they take up a lot of room. I will say however most wolves out there are skeletons so I can totally appreciate having something different. I don’t know. We picked up the HD gray werewolf last year and I’m looking at these blow molds thinking man, a wolf pack would be so different and cool to have.


Aww, you don't like my skeletons? The Greyhound at least is from HD.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> Aww, you don't like my skeletons? The Greyhound at least is from HD.
> View attachment 714429


You have an amazing skeleton collection and I think I have one from the same litter. Just saying I like options.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Haunted Nursery here I come! I have a nursery set up for my great niece at my house. Some of these props are perfect for it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I love that little “beetlejuice“ baby, saw that one last year! It’s one of the few items that I’ve wanted but didn’t buy because I just don’t have any scene to fit it into my decor. And I actually used some self control from spending frivolously, which doesn’t happen often! ? I think I have a couple of zombie babies from years before when Spirit first started making them (the non animated ones) but have yet to use them, still brand new. Really cute though!


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

OH WOW they have some really cool stuff this year. Im loving the tricycle and crawling zombie baby/kid. The prices are a little high though. Im going to need a coupon lol


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

benjamin said:


> Am I the only one who can't get the videos for the animatronics to play?


I couldn’t initially but maybe they hadn’t been fully uploaded yet? I can tell you the video for the wolf is now working.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I’ve been checking the website to ensure the items are in my store but still no updates. With the coupon expiring this Friday, I’m debating pulling the trigger and dealing with possible returns.

Does anyone know with Big Lots how reliable the in stock feature is on their website? I know some sites are immediate and some are a few days behind. Any insight would help and I’d really like to see the wolves in person if possible.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Does anyone know with Big Lots how reliable the in stock feature is on their website? I know some sites are immediate and some are a few days behind.


It is not reliable. I stopped at the nearest Big Lots yesterday, which had a good amount of the items listed as being in stock when I checked the website, yet nothing was out. When I asked an employee, I was told that everything was sittiing in the back at the moment, making it true that the items are indeed there, but not that they are available for purchase. I would suggest calling first before making the trip unless a store is incredibly close.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> It is not reliable. I stopped at the nearest Big Lots yesterday, which had a good amount of the items listed as being in stock when I checked the website, yet nothing was out. When I asked an employee, I was told that everything was sittiing in the back at the moment, making it true that the items are indeed there, but not that they are available for purchase. I would suggest calling first before making the trip unless a store is incredibly close.


Thanks so much! All of the stores around me are showing out of stock. And there are two Big Lots stores about 20 or so minutes in each direction. 2019 woes... calling seems so very 1993.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Thanks so much! All of the stores around me are showing out of stock. And there are two Big Lots stores about 20 or so minutes in each direction. 2019 woes... calling seems so very 1993.


Sure. I know what you mean about calling... Ha.


----------



## 128123 (Mar 1, 2019)

Those dolls will be perfect for our haunted playroom. Time to run out to the local BL!


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

They started putting out Halloween at my local store, but it's all stuff that was leftover from last year.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

The palmistry hand and hammered moon wall hanging. I love the aged detail on the hand.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

That hand looks great.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I stopped Tuesday & mine didn't have any old stuff, only new, but only part of what's on site. Said they were getting a truck in Wed. & stuff on that truck should be displayed by Fri. 

The skelly flasher is hilarious & he is definitely on my list. He looks like a relative of the drinking skelly I bought there last year. Animated Pumpkin guy is a must. The video isn't available for the zombie & I would really like to see it since it wasn't in store yet. I did like the wolf as well (bigger than I thought) but might have to pass since storage is getting to be a problem. The canvas (ghost appears at the piano & plays the Funeral Dirge) is nice. Also like the scarecrow & pumpkin canvas but is too similar to one I bought last year at Home Depot. Love their animated canvasses but also have too many of them to display so I rotate. Last year's (cloaked guy in the window) was one of my favorites & had him hanging at the top of my stairs as you come in the front door. Scared me several times & would make a great burglar alarm. Debating on the skull with green light (doesn't change) but it is cheap enough & Skellys & Dracs are my favs.

Coupon expires after tomorrow so probably won't get the Zombie unless the video shows or I see him in store & like him. Glad I looked...I was going to go back Sat. but then my coupon wouldn't work.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> I stopped Tuesday & mine didn't have any old stuff, only new, but only part of what's on site. Said they were getting a truck in Wed. & stuff on that truck should be displayed by Fri.
> 
> The skelly flasher is hilarious & he is definitely on my list. He looks like a relative of the drinking skelly I bought there last year. Animated Pumpkin guy is a must. The video isn't available for the zombie & I would really like to see it since it wasn't in store yet. I did like the wolf as well (bigger than I thought) but might have to pass since storage is getting to be a problem. The canvas (ghost appears at the piano & plays the Funeral Dirge) is nice. Also like the scarecrow & pumpkin canvas but is too similar to one I bought last year at Home Depot. Love their animated canvasses but also have too many of them to display so I rotate. Last year's (cloaked guy in the window) was one of my favorites & had him hanging at the top of my stairs as you come in the front door. Scared me several times & would make a great burglar alarm. Debating on the skull with green light (doesn't change) but it is cheap enough & Skellys & Dracs are my favs.
> 
> Coupon expires after tomorrow so probably won't get the Zombie unless the video shows or I see him in store & like him. Glad I looked...I was going to go back Sat. but then my coupon wouldn't work.


Try the video now. Should work.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Nope. No option to view a video; only thumbnails showing his eyes light up. This is the only animatronic of those I looked at that doesn't have the video option.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> Nope. No option to view a video; only thumbnails showing his eyes light up. This is the only animatronic of those I looked at that doesn't have the video option.







Does that help?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Yes, it does & thanks much!!! I did the same thing you did with the guitar playing skelly & dog. Country singing ain't Halloween to me & I love skellys. They had more at your store than mine. Was interested in that skull cloche light but it was at an angle so I will have to see that in person (didn't see that on website either). They are putting those tiny string/fairy lights in a lot of holiday stuff, especially globes with scenes, etc. & that takes away from the look in my opinion. I'd rather have a better/stronger light that up-lights or down-lights.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> Yes, it does & thanks much!!! I did the same thing you did with the guitar playing skelly & dog. Country singing ain't Halloween to me & I love skellys. They had more at your store than mine. Was interested in that skull cloche light but it was at an angle so I will have to see that in person (didn't see that on website either). They are putting those tiny string/fairy lights in a lot of holiday stuff, especially globes with scenes, etc. & that takes away from the look in my opinion. I'd rather have a better/stronger light that up-lights or down-lights.


I can’t exactly tell on the dog if he barks or not. If not, sort of lame.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

He howls at points in the song.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

I picked up the little girl who lifts off her head. I have to say, that tricycle is amazing. I could not find a way to justify buying it. But it is an amazing little prop. I don’t have the room or setup for that one. But it’s well worth $35


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I love that little “beetlejuice“ baby, saw that one last year! It’s one of the few items that I’ve wanted but didn’t buy because I just don’t have any scene to fit it into my decor. And I actually used some self control from spending frivolously, which doesn’t happen often! ? I think I have a couple of zombie babies from years before when Spirit first started making them (the non animated ones) but have yet to use them, still brand new. Really cute though!


That baby was annoying me to no end. Lol. Awesome prop but too stinking annoying


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

My closest store only had 2 aisles out. I picked up the palmistry hand. I had liked the look of the palmistry metal sign online but was not impressed with it in person so I passed. Also grabbed the mini unicorn skelly for the kiddo to add to the skelly animal collection. The little zombie guy seemed really lame IMO. Maybe it was just how slow his movement was. The typewriter was cheaply constructed. They didn't have anything else out that peaked my interest other than the tricycle (still debating if we have any place to add it). I was hoping to use a coupon but didn't spend the minimum of $50.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Bought the crawling kid and the animatronic creepy pumpkin today using the 20% off coupon. Padded the qualifier with large two candle flame lanterns. All summer stuff was on sale at 50% off - so it's a great time to pick up those flickering candle lanterns and path lights!!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I ordered the wolf. My dog goes nuts for the howling. The coupon plus free shipping was too hard to pass up. And the only store within 200 miles, is in the ghetto, I hate going over there.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Illysium said:


> The palmistry hand and hammered moon wall hanging. I love the aged detail on the hand.
> 
> View attachment 714537
> 
> ...


The hand is fantastic; the contrasting colors really bring out the detail. Nice setup there as well.



Illysium said:


> I ordered the wolf. My dog goes nuts for the howling. The coupon plus free shipping was too hard to pass up. And the only Big Lots within 200 miles, is in the ghetto, I hate going over there.


That has to be amusing. Understandable. Best to avoid Lots o' Trouble


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Illysium said:


> I ordered the wolf. My dog goes nuts for the howling. The coupon plus free shipping was too hard to pass up. And the only store within 200 miles, is in the ghetto, I hate going over there.


Crossing my fingers he’s a winner! ?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> The hand is fantastic; the contrasting colors really bring out the detail. Nice setup there as well.


Thanks!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Crossing my fingers he’s a winner! ?


I'm just hoping the motor that lifts his head isn't too loud. I can easily fix the paint job if I need to.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Today, I picked up a string of 50 small Wilson and Fisher LED globe lights. I plan on replacing the weak incandescent lights in my path marker skulls and pumpkins that only have 3 items per string. At half off, they were $7. ALMOST bought more candle flicker lanterns (also half off) but decided I already had enough. May regret that decision later.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Illysium said:


> I'm just hoping the motor that lifts his head isn't too loud. I can easily fix the paint job if I need to.


I went to my local Big Lots today and even though their website said Halloween items were out of stock they had 4 wolves. They’re much more brown than I thought and the eyes lighting up didn’t make me sad. The motor to me was not that loud but to be honest the store was a little noisy. Will be ordering two when I get home since today is the last day on their coupon and there are other items I want which were not out in the store.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

New item posted. I think it’s probably small but it’s kinda cute if you don’t want to make or buy a ton of potion bottles.









Haunted Hollow Animated Light & Sound Haunted Spice Rack - Big Lots


I found a Animated Light & Sound Haunted Spice Rack at Big Lots for less. Find more at biglots.com!




www.biglots.com


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> New item posted. I think it’s probably small but it’s kinda cute if you don’t want to make or buy a ton of potion bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is cute. 14" x 12", it's a good size.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

boo who? said:


> Today, I picked up a string of 50 small Wilson and Fisher LED globe lights. I plan on replacing the weak incandescent lights in my path marker skulls and pumpkins that only have 3 items per string. At half off, they were $7. ALMOST bought more candle flicker lanterns (also half off) but decided I already had enough. May regret that decision later.


what kind of candle flicker lanterns boo who ?? What do they look like and are they in the spring stuff ?


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

The animated witch looks funny in person. The voice on the bird doesn't seem to fit the prop at all! The neck isn't a spring like previous props but a piece of flexible metal or plastic.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I love the raven on the witch cause it’s different but the Pez head style mouth... I don’t know about that.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I love the raven on the witch cause it’s different but the Pez head style mouth... I don’t know about that.


I have a couple lifesize props with mouths like that....they’re not as bad as you think. Some are worse than others but it just depends on how plastic the face looks.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I have a couple lifesize props with mouths like that....they’re not as bad as you think. Some are worse than others but it just depends on how plastic the face looks.


She is not well made IMHO. The face was very plasticky and you can definitely hear the plastic on plastic when the mouth is moving. I think you can even hear it in the video online.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

You definitely don’t need to convince me! I can see how plastic she looks from your photos. I mean one look at her face and it screams blowmold. Look at all those seams!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I have a couple lifesize props with mouths like that....they’re not as bad as you think. Some are worse than others but it just depends on how plastic the face looks.


Good to know. You’re right. Not all props are created equally.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

disembodiedvoice said:


> what kind of candle flicker lanterns boo who ?? What do they look like and are they in the spring stuff ?


The large ones were $10 and the smaller ones were $7.50. All the summer stuff is half off. I even considered getting some of the 'Fairy Garden' stuff and repainting it for my Halloween village. But even at 50% off, the prices were still too high. They wanted $3 for two short pieces of fence.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

They extended the sale hours until Saturday @ 9am ET (6am PT — soooo early for us West Coast guys!) so if you’re up late tonight you still have more time to take advantage of it and free shipping if your order is $99 at least.

So tempted by the beetlejuice boy doll and the rocking horse girl doll and the tricycle. I have some props for a kids room display but also have so many other themes almost ready to go too probably won’t live long enough to set them all up!

I do like the wolf but don’t know that I _really_ need him. The Palmistry hand I can pick up any time in store probably and it’s the least expensive so not something I’m debating about now. What to do? What to do?

I remember taking advantage of one of their early pre-halloween sales like this maybe a year or two ago and had shipped to my house. One item I bought was the TV but it was cracked in the back but the store let me exchange it for one they had in-stock otherwise ordering and having shipped would have been terrific. I really do like their TV, better than Target’s or Spirits that were out there at the same time. Looks like it’s back again this year. I think the other item was the big dragon and luckily he arrived fine. Also back again this year.

**** FRIENDS AND FAMILY WEEKEND 7/27-7/28

Complicating my decision is the email I got today (a Rewards Member) announcing their Friends and Family Bonus Weekend...20% off Everything but in store only...select stores only so have to check that out too. I could order tonight online and make a $100 purchase for the free shipping and essentially a 20% discount (with coupon) OR take my chances the store I would go to is participating and has the items I want in stock and on the floor so could miss out on getting something on sale. This area is always sooo slow putting out halloween in the past. Your need to have your rewards card scanned in store for the discount btw so need to already be signed up. There’s a linked to coupon to use with your card as well. Guess if you miss out on the online sale and are a Rewards member you might be able to still save money if you live near stores in one of the following listed states. Look for your Big Lots Reward email.

BTW the select stores are in these states: Arizona, Arkansas, California, Colorado, Idaho, Kansas, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Mexico, North Dakota, Oklahoma, Oregon, South Dakota, Texas, Utah, Washington, Wyoming and Select Stores in Missouri (not listed).


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> They extended the sale hours until Saturday @ 9am ET (6am PT — soooo early for us West Coast guys!) so if you’re up late tonight you still have more time to take advantage of it and free shipping if your order is $99 at least.
> 
> So tempted by the beetlejuice boy doll and the rocking horse girl doll and the tricycle. I have some props for a kids room display but also have so many other themes almost ready to go too probably won’t live long enough to set them all up!
> 
> ...


It’s still early enough in the season to return anything and paying less always is a win.

I bought two wolves, the pumpkin groundbreaker dude and the werewolf rug. I saw the wolves in the store and pulled the trigger cause I have not seen anything similar. If I change my mind, I’ll return them but at least I didn’t pay full price. Now I just need help pulling this new idea together.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> FRIENDS AND FAMILY WEEKEND 7/27-7/28
> 
> BTW the select stores are in these states: Arizona, Arkansas, California, Colorado, Idaho, Kansas, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Mexico, North Dakota, Oklahoma, Oregon, South Dakota, Texas, Utah, Washington, Wyoming and Select Stores in Missouri (not listed).


Thanks for the info! When I read your post, I was ready to grab my car keys and bolt to my local BL, but then I confirmed that PA is not doing their F&F sale this weekend.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Yesterday I had a chance to stop by Big Lots. They only had a couple of shelves of Halloween items, basically pillows and a few small things. It was disappointing but I did get the palmistry hand which I’m excited about!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Meadow said:


> It’s still early enough in the season to return anything and paying less always is a win.
> 
> I bought two wolves, the pumpkin groundbreaker dude and the werewolf rug. I saw the wolves in the store and pulled the trigger cause I have not seen anything similar. If I change my mind, I’ll return them but at least I didn’t pay full price. Now I just need help pulling this new idea together.


I thought the wolves were great!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Gee, now I'm almost sorry I didn't get the wolf!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

boo who? said:


> Gee, now I'm almost sorry I didn't get the wolf!


I’m sure they’ll be on sale again. It is still just July.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

boo who? said:


> Gee, now I'm almost sorry I didn't get the wolf!


Peer pressure! ??


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I decided late last night that with temps back up in the 100 degree range in the area this weekend that I probably didn't want to go shopping in the heat so went the online route. Ended up deciding on the beetlejuice boy doll, the rocking horse girl doll, the resin hand which was a guaranteed purchase for me this season, the tricycle (hope it's put-together and the box is small!), and to round out the order to get the free shipping and $20 off since I wasn't doing the in-store 20% off route, 2 animated monkeys. Hadn't seen the video for this prop until I was looking last night and I LOVE the audio track-- screeching from an angry or disturbed monkey should be unnerving and realistic. I have the Target monkeys from last year and I think a CVS or BL one from last year or the year before and these guys should work well in my jungle or carnival scene.

And yes ordering online shipped to your home this early on assures you that if something does arrive damaged or you don't like as much as you thought you would it can still be exchanged or returned to a local store if you have one. Hopefully I don't have that issue with anything this time. As I get older and been through the shopping season many years, I'm finding I'm shopping more online instead of driving all over looking for things. Not sure if that good or bad as I don't want to see local stores stop carrying halloween due to lack of sales. Plus I do miss the hands on, eyes on feel though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Meadow said:


> I’m sure they’ll be on sale again. It is still just July.


I'm pretty sure if the past is any indicator, there will be another Friends and Family discount weekend before halloween and likely to be both in-store and online. These are always nice in that the discount is applied to the entire order so if you have a number of things to buy works out great.

BTW for anyone who's been in the store, have you seen tomato cages sold there this year? I passed on picking some up in prior years and could use some for a couple of projects. Dollar Tree has had them in the past but they were kind of whimpy.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't remember seeing this on the website.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> I don't remember seeing this on the website.


They still aren't on the site. Same amount of items as when I placed my order yesterday. Depending on price, I likey them. 

Went Tues to look & they said getting a truck in Wed. Went yesterday hoping to see more stuff & only had that reaper inflatable, something else I don't recall & 1 of those black "moving" trees like Grandin Road had in the past (although probably not as nice). Was $120 so I passed & will stick with my 7' Black Christmas Tree. Sis asked the girl why not much more Halloween & they pointed to the back of store & said "see all those boxes waiting to be unpacked?" Guess I went too early but needed to use the coupon. Hopefully there will be another.

I ordered Skelly Flasher, Pumpkin dude & light-up Giant Skull. My confirmation email shows already shipped. Now that was fast.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

And forgot to mention; also not on site or in store was the Black Cloche Light with Skeletons on it that was in Meadows video attachment. I really wanted to see that. I really am a sucker for lighted stuff but don't like when string lights are used, especially if you can see them through the item.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks like some more items were loaded to the website this afternoon. Site was down for a bit. Now 113 items. I want to see the witch's potion spice rack in person.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

It was at 113 yesterday after the "spice rack" & a couple other things were added. Hopefully more to come but I don't expect much.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

When we were there yesterday, there was a small pile of Halloween tablecloths for $10. The fabric was really pretty. It was this patchwork pattern that had aged labels in dark teal, burgundy, black, and white. I should have taken pictures but just figured they would be on the site. I remember thinking I don’t know what I’d do with these but the colors were fantastic.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Meadow said:


> When we were there yesterday, there was a small pile of Halloween tablecloths for $10. The fabric was really pretty. It was this patchwork pattern that had aged labels in dark teal, burgundy, black, and white. I should have taken pictures but just figured they would be on the site. I remember thinking I don’t know what I’d do with these but the colors were fantastic.


I saw them today but didn't manage to snap a photo of them.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I ordered the wolf, palmistry hand, gold moon phase hanging thing and the tricycle on the 24th. 
Got the wolf today, which is pretty quick. the box was beat up but he was ok and works good. I love this wolf, would like to have a pack !!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I ordered the wolf, palmistry hand, gold moon phase hanging thing and the tricycle on the 24th.
> Got the wolf today, which is pretty quick. the box was beat up but he was ok and works good. I love this wolf, would like to have a pack !!


Everyone should have a wolf pack. Glad the damage was only to the box.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Can I just say I love that Big Lots keeps adding items? I think these are new.









Light & Sound Flaming Skull Tabletop Décor - Big Lots


I found a Light & Sound Flaming Skull Tabletop Décor at Big Lots for less. Find more at biglots.com!




www.biglots.com













Haunted Hollow Black Skull Halloween Decanter - Big Lots


I found a Black Skull Halloween Decanter at Big Lots for less. Find more at biglots.com!




www.biglots.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I ordered the wolf, palmistry hand, gold moon phase hanging thing and the tricycle on the 24th.
> Got the wolf today, which is pretty quick. the box was beat up but he was ok and works good. I love this wolf, would like to have a pack !!


Wow that was quick. Photo?? I'm hoping my items, 6 in all, will come in one or two boxes. Not knowing much about the tricycle I could see that one shipping separately but hope they can combine all the dolls, the hand and the monkeys into one box...I'd rather wait for one or two boxes to get delivered than more that might get separated and delivered by themselves. I wonder what the monkey looks like without his clothes on? Anyone buy him?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow that was quick. Photo?? I'm hoping my items, 6 in all, will come in one or two boxes. Not knowing much about the tricycle I could see that one shipping separately but hope they can combine all the dolls, the hand and the monkeys into one box...I'd rather wait for one or two boxes to get delivered than more that might get separated and delivered by themselves. I wonder what the monkey looks like without his clothes on? Anyone buy him?


I'm thinking the tric is going to come in its own box like the wolf but who knows. He was just in a tall box with one sheet of "pillows" no other protection so when I saw the box I got worried but ended up ok. I hope the tric is protected better. The hand too now that I think about it. I love their palm hand , I think its the best one I've seen , this year anyway. It's actually pretty and I'm going to leave it up all year.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow that was quick. Photo?? I'm hoping my items, 6 in all, will come in one or two boxes. Not knowing much about the tricycle I could see that one shipping separately but hope they can combine all the dolls, the hand and the monkeys into one box...I'd rather wait for one or two boxes to get delivered than more that might get separated and delivered by themselves. I wonder what the monkey looks like without his clothes on? Anyone buy him?


the monkey can't really be used without his clothes. He doesn't have an actual body under them. He doesn't have arms at all, the sleeves are the arms with plastic hands hooked at the end....so no wire, plastic anything at all connecting the hands to the rest of the body except fabric. Remove the shirt and he had no arms or hand lol. I did like they way he moved and shrieked though. Also his butt is a round flat disk so he he sits straight and doesn't fall when he is moving.
The tricycle is mostly foam and plastic, the main body is plastic, but the wheels, peddles, seat ect are foam and or fabric pieces.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> the monkey can't really be used without his clothes. He doesn't have an actual body under them. He doesn't have arms at all, the sleeves are the arms with plastic hands hooked at the end....so no wire, plastic anything at all connecting the hands to the rest of the body except fabric. Remove the shirt and he had no arms or hand lol. I did like they way he moved and shrieked though. Also his butt is a round flat disk so he he sits straight and doesn't fall when he is moving.
> The tricycle is mostly foam and plastic, the main body is plastic, but the wheels, peddles, seat ect are foam and or fabric pieces.


Thanks for the info, kind of disappointed to hear on both props but at least I won't be surprised when they do arrive. I had checked the Spec page on the tricycle before ordering and it said "Plastic/Polyester" so I figured the polyester was the dangling creepy fabirc but the rest would have been plastic. I wonder how the foam will hold up over time as it probably will deteriorate at some point. Definitely would have preferred it to have been made out of a hard plastic even if it wasn't solid. I guess we have all fallen into the Shipping vortex where everything is made as light weight as possible to not get charged an arm and a leg to reach the store or customer.

So I guess my monkeys will have to be escapees from the carnival. That or maybe I can fashion a body of fur for them to cover the clothes. Clothes don't really work for jungle monkeys don't you guys agree?!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Ghost of Spookie pretty sure you cannot go wrong adding monkeys in anyway. You know a time when Halloween critters are bad?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like Big Lots is doing another sale. 

*15% Off The Entire Site** + Free shipping at $99!*
Ends tomorrow morning 7/29 at 9 AM EST.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for the info, kind of disappointed to hear on both props but at least I won't be surprised when they do arrive. I had checked the Spec page on the tricycle before ordering and it said "Plastic/Polyester" so I figured the polyester was the dangling creepy fabirc but the rest would have been plastic. I wonder how the foam will hold up over time as it probably will deteriorate at some point. Definitely would have preferred it to have been made out of a hard plastic even if it wasn't solid. I guess we have all fallen into the Shipping vortex where everything is made as light weight as possible to not get charged an arm and a leg to reach the store or customer.
> 
> So I guess my monkeys will have to be escapees from the carnival. That or maybe I can fashion a body of fur for them to cover the clothes. Clothes don't really work for jungle monkeys don't you guys agree?!


You don’t have a Big Lots close to you?

I tested the tricycle and it was an amazing little prop. 

I wouldn’t call it sturdy. But it certainly didn’t seem flimsy either. 

I know you will love it.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Love this new bowl.

Skull Candy Bowl


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Love this new bowl.
> 
> Skull Candy Bowl


The nose looks like a heart. Very cool.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for the info, kind of disappointed to hear on both props but at least I won't be surprised when they do arrive. I had checked the Spec page on the tricycle before ordering and it said "Plastic/Polyester" so I figured the polyester was the dangling creepy fabirc but the rest would have been plastic. I wonder how the foam will hold up over time as it probably will deteriorate at some point. Definitely would have preferred it to have been made out of a hard plastic even if it wasn't solid. I guess we have all fallen into the Shipping vortex where everything is made as light weight as possible to not get charged an arm and a leg to reach the store or customer.
> 
> So I guess my monkeys will have to be escapees from the carnival. That or maybe I can fashion a body of fur for them to cover the clothes. Clothes don't really work for jungle monkeys don't you guys agree?!


You could always use the monkeys from Target. Oriental Trading has some too. You could add just about anything to them! Vines, hair, fur,







dirt, blood I turned mine into carnival monkeys! ??


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I stopped by big lots today and there are several things that I will probably go back for. There was a talking bust. I’m thinking of getting it and making a column for the graveyard entrance to put him on. Is that dumb?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> You could always use the monkeys from Target. Oriental Trading has some too. You could add just about anything to them! Vines, hair, fur,
> View attachment 714856
> dirt, blood I turned mine into carnival monkeys! ??



OK, I was reading the forum not signed in but when I saw this photo HAD to log in to comment on how GREAT all your monkeys looked! Love the little outfits you gave them. 

From last year I have 4-5 of the Target monkeys, a CVS monkey which I liked for a different pose (and he made sounds too). And now 2 of the BLs ones with the animation. Think that gives me a number to play with in scenes. I think the OTC monkey looks like the Target ones if I'm not mistaken although maybe whiter in bone color. I haven't thought about them in a lab setting but could see them there too. Especially angry screeching ones like BLs.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Momof2! said:


> I stopped by big lots today and there are several things that I will probably go back for. There was a talking bust. I’m thinking of getting it and making a column for the graveyard entrance to put him on. Is that dumb?


Not dumb at all!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just received email from Big Lots that my items have shipped. Due to arrive by Friday. And as someone suspected will come in two boxes, one with all the smaller items and the tricycle in its own box. They are using FedEx. Figures I signed up with UPS My Choice recently which won’t do me any good here. Hoping I don’t end up with another late night delivery at dinner time and on a Friday night too. Sucks living at end of delivery routes. Have to say delivery time isn’t bad for free shipping.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> I saw them today but didn't manage to snap a photo of them.


Looks like those tablecloths finally posted:









Skull & Raven PEVA Tablecloth, (60


I found a Skull & Raven PEVA Tablecloth, (60




www.biglots.com


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

This may be my favorite thing this year.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> You could always use the monkeys from Target. Oriental Trading has some too. You could add just about anything to them! Vines, hair, fur,
> View attachment 714856
> dirt, blood I turned mine into carnival monkeys! ??


Those are adorable! Where did u get their costumes from?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

My order from Big Lots came in. I got the two blow mold wolves, who have been named “Moe and Joe”. Also got the white werewolf rug which I didn’t realize you could change the eye color from blue or red. Haven’t played with the pumpkin groundbreaker yet cause I have this job thing. Overall they’re plastic wolves but given the coupon and them not being anywhere else I’m happy with them. Now to see if I can make some great rocks for them to stand on otherwise they’ll be dwarfed by our 7 ft werewolf prop.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK, I was reading the forum not signed in but when I saw this photo HAD to log in to comment on how GREAT all your monkeys looked! Love the little outfits you gave them.
> 
> From last year I have 4-5 of the Target monkeys, a CVS monkey which I liked for a different pose (and he made sounds too). And now 2 of the BLs ones with the animation. Think that gives me a number to play with in scenes. I think the OTC monkey looks like the Target ones if I'm not mistaken although maybe whiter in bone color. I haven't thought about them in a lab setting but could see them there too. Especially angry screeching ones like BLs.


Thank you so much! They hung from the tree and looked super cute! ??


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Thank you so much! They hung from the tree and looked super cute! ??


Those images are fantastic!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Another candy bowl. Gotta have it. ?

Guillotine Candy Bowl


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Illysium said:


> Another candy bowl. Gotta have it. ?
> 
> Guillotine Candy Bowl


OMG that video sells it for sure!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Thank you so much! They hung from the tree and looked super cute! ??


I love what you did with the tree! We have a tree in our front yard that _finally_ is getting to the size to be useful for halloween. Until now it's been hard to hang most things anywhere. Really like how you ran the string lights around yours. Were they battery operated, and if so, how did you end up attaching and hiding the battery pack? I noticed you lashed a couple of hoops together too. Don't know if I would have thought to do that.

Over the years I picked up a number of DT and 99 Cent Store hoola hoops of different sizes to be used in my carnival. I have this large stuffed tiger that I got from a Walgreens or CVS that I wanted to have in a set up of several hoops to look like he would be jumping through them. When a traveling circus came through town the last few summers they had a fantastic husband and wife team that did their act on a big ring. I have to say I love the outfit and hair that you dressed your skeleton in. Very eye catching and cute!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW since Big Lots used FedEx on my shipment, I ended up signing up for their delivery manager service. Much easier set up than UPS's and FedEx doesn't charge free account users to change your shipping address to their FedEx Center unlike UPS. With the order arriving Friday afternoon I was concerned it wouldn't show up until dinner time or later and mess up our Friday plans. Nice to be able to easily make the changes and thanks for alerting me to this ability!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG that video sells it for sure!!!!


Definitely a buy for me, as I "collect" candy bowls and it's cool. Small nitpick that I wish the entire blade edge disappeared, to complete the illusion, but close enough.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> Definitely a buy for me, as I "collect" candy bowls and it's cool. Small nitpick that I wish the entire blade edge disappeared, to complete the illusion, but close enough.


Totally agree. If the blade retracted a little like those cheap retractable play knives it would be even better. But still super fun.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I love what you did with the tree! We have a tree in our front yard that _finally_ is getting to the size to be useful for halloween. Until now it's been hard to hang most things anywhere. Really like how you ran the string lights around yours. Were they battery operated, and if so, how did you end up attaching and hiding the battery pack? I noticed you lashed a couple of hoops together too. Don't know if I would have thought to do that.
> 
> Over the years I picked up a number of DT and 99 Cent Store hoola hoops of different sizes to be used in my carnival. I have this large stuffed tiger that I got from a Walgreens or CVS that I wanted to have in a set up of several hoops to look like he would be jumping through them. When a traveling circus came through town the last few summers they had a fantastic husband and wife team that did their act on a big ring. I have to say I love the outfit and hair that you dressed your skeleton in. Very eye catching and cute!


Thank you so much! ? We put Christmas light strands on the hoops and ran the cords straight up the branch and then used extension cords from there. I love hanging things in my tree it really makes for a great presentation. We hung carnival fabric under the tree in different areas attaching it to branches with zip ties and it made it look like an underneath part of a circus tent. We did a themed “The Greatest Showman!” Last year. So that was were Zendaya was on her hoop. The monkeys were my added addition just for fun. I’ll attach a few other of the scenes included in the yard. Turned out pretty cute. (We get over 1500 trick-or-treaters so we have to do scary not scary Halloween) ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Thank you so much! ? We put Christmas light strands on the hoops and ran the cords straight up the branch and then used extension cords from there. I love hanging things in my tree it really makes for a great presentation. We hung carnival fabric under the tree in different areas attaching it to branches with zip ties and it made it look like an underneath part of a circus tent. We did a themed “The Greatest Showman!” Last year. So that was were Zendaya was on her hoop. The monkeys were my added addition just for fun. I’ll attach a few other of the scenes included in the yard. Turned out pretty cute. (We get over 1500 trick-or-treaters so we have to do scary not scary Halloween) ?


All I can say is wow. Just wow. This is outstanding. I envy your trees so much cause how they framed your tent is excellent. We have no trees and trying to create height is a major challenge.

I suddenly feel like I need to go back to haunter school. ?


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Meadow said:


> All I can say is wow. Just wow. This is outstanding. I envy your trees so much cause how they framed your tent is excellent. We have no trees and trying to create height is a major challenge.
> 
> I suddenly feel like I need to go back to haunter school. ?


 Thank you for the compliment! Another monkey I created. Lol! You can do just about anything with them. ???


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Thank you for the compliment! Another monkey I created. Lol! You can do just about anything with them. ???


So adorable! You clearly are brave when it comes to manipulating and innovating with your props.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Thank you so much! ? We put Christmas light strands on the hoops and ran the cords straight up the branch and then used extension cords from there. I love hanging things in my tree it really makes for a great presentation. We hung carnival fabric under the tree in different areas attaching it to branches with zip ties and it made it look like an underneath part of a circus tent. We did a themed “The Greatest Showman!” Last year. So that was were Zendaya was on her hoop. The monkeys were my added addition just for fun. I’ll attach a few other of the scenes included in the yard. Turned out pretty cute. (We get over 1500 trick-or-treaters so we have to do scary not scary Halloween) ?


Thanks for all the great photos showing what you did. Wish I could have been there in person to see and have to say it did look like The Greatest Show! I like how you incorporated so many props too. Loved the humor of the Invisible Man. Your monkeys are so cute I could see them being the victims of abductions! I have a muscle man and an Illustrated Man (loved Ray Bradbury) planned so it was interesting to see how you did your strong man and tatoo'd man.

How did you create the Wheel of Death? Was it plywood behind what we see? The lady by the way looks fabulous. And this display really got my attention. Makes me smile looking at it. Gotta ask was that a big inflatable surrounding the wheel? Whatever it was it really made the wheel and lady POP. Everything was so well done and lit beautifully. Your use of trees to add height to your scene really added a completeness to the scene too. Any daytime photos?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Big Lots seems to keep adding more. Looks like yesterday we had 119 items and now we have 146.

Don’t need him but love the video as his head lowers.









Animated & Sound Surprise Standing Scarecrow, (69


I found a Animated & Sound Surprise Standing Scarecrow, (69




www.biglots.com


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Just got my order yesterday. Only took 3 days. Got the Animated Pumpkin dude, Skeleton flasher & Giant Skull & some nice thin towels to put me into free ship. All work great. 

Pictures don't do items justice sometimes & that Prismatic Pumpkin doesn't look like much but bought him last year with discount at JCPenneys along with a short version & that "disco" light inside makes them look pretty cool in the dark. Helps to have them elevated above line of sight so you don't see the light in his mouth. Pix aren't the best but here they are:


















I like scary Scarecrows & that new one is pretty sweet. Sis ordered me a bunch of pre-orders from Target & already spent $125 at At Home with many stores left to hit so not sure if I will get him or not. Wanted the one with the candy bowl at Spirit last year but didn't bite. Got a moaning, kicking Scarecrow off QVC many years ago & is awesome. Would make a nice collection.

BTW, the black skull decanter can't be bought on-line. Maybe because it is glass & don't want to be responsible?? I've never had a problem but they don't pack really good.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

The guillotine and skull candy bowl for size comparison. The guillotine's pretty big, about 20" x 8". The skull is 4.5" x 6.5" x 8".


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Illysium said:


> The guillotine and skull candy bowl for size comparison. The guillotine's pretty big, about 20" x 8". The skull is 4.5" x 6.5" x 8".
> 
> View attachment 715210


That Guillotine candy bowl still cracks me up. Thinking about it....Does it come apart for storage? Thanks for posting a photo.

Just picked up my order from the FedEx store. So nice to do this so you know it's safe if you can't be home or don't want to wait around all night during dinner time if you get late deliveries like I frequently do. Really nice free service. I haven't opened the boxes yet but will be posting pictures soon.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That Guillotine candy bowl still cracks me up. Thinking about it....Does it come apart for storage? Thanks for posting a photo.


No idea, I didn't think to check. The three they had were kinda banged up. I'll probably just order one online.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I keep reading about a werewolf rug, but I don't see it anywhere? How am I missing this?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Momof2! said:


> I keep reading about a werewolf rug, but I don't see it anywhere? How am I missing this?











Animatronic Howling Werewolf Rug With White Fur - Big Lots


With eyes that light up and a terrifying howl, this sound-activated animatronic werewolf rug makes the perfect Halloween decoration! Buy online from Big Lots.




www.biglots.com


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks! I'm thinking my dog would think it was his toy to destroy.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Momof2! said:


> Thanks! I'm thinking my dog would think it was his toy to destroy.


I have a Golden and he licked it a lot. My plan was to use it either draped over something or outside under my tentative gypsy display. I just need to put a plastic undercoating on it so it can be on grass. Overall he’s pretty great.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I have a Golden and he licked it a lot. My plan was to use it either draped over something or outside under my tentative gypsy display. I just need to put a plastic undercoating on it so it can be on grass. Overall he’s pretty great.


I agree, I got him too and he’s pretty great! I got the brown one from World Market last year which I think is the same, although I’m not 100% since I got it at the end of the season and it just went straight into storage — never took it out of the box. But I just loved this white one when I saw it and knew I had to have it!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I agree, I got him too and he’s pretty great! I got the brown one from World Market last year which I think is the same, although I’m not 100% since I got it at the end of the season and it just went straight into storage — never took it out of the box. But I just loved this white one when I saw it and knew I had to have it!


I remember that one and wanted to buy him but couldn’t figure out where to put it. I try really hard to be smart about what we buy cause the attic is full.

The white one is pretty great. I figured it will be the connecting piece with the gypsies if I can pull this off.

Sometimes I think I would really benefit from a “haunt squad” that could provide suggestions and support for all haunters when needed! ?

Ironically I’ve been looking at him and wondering if it was possible to build a pvc and chicken wire frame and turn him into something more substantial. ?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmm gypsies and a white werewolf “rug”. Any chance you are looking to buy the Home Depot white werewolf standing prop guy? Could do some backstory of how when the moon is full there was a pair of albino werewolves that roamed the countryside. Someone killed one of them, and they hope having its body that the other one will coming looking for it. They say the lone werewolf can be heard crying out in search of it’s mate at night.

Like the albino werewolves they also roam the countryside, telling fortunes. Will their fortune telling/palm reading reveal you meeting the sole werewolf? If so will it let you live? Come sit down and learn your future.

HomeDepot's howling wolfman


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hmm gypsies and a white werewolf “rug”. Any chance you are looking to buy the Home Depot white werewolf standing prop guy? Could do some backstory of how when the moon is full there was a pair of albino werewolves that roamed the countryside. Someone killed one of them, and they hope having its body that the other one will coming looking for it. They say the lone werewolf can be heard crying out in search of it’s mate at night.
> 
> Like the albino werewolves they also roam the countryside, telling fortunes. Will their fortune telling/palm reading reveal you meeting the sole werewolf? If so will it let you live? Come sit down and learn your future.
> 
> HomeDepot's howling wolfman


The idea was to put Zaltana on the rug. I was kinda going “gypsy” curse could make you a werewolf. I have the gray 7 ft werewolf that HD had last year and the white wolfman is totally on my list. I posted a discussion on the prop board cause I have a garden arch I want to see if I can cover in fabric and basically “fake” a gypsy tent. Next year I might try to build a wagon, but it’s not on our to do list this year.

I did get the two blow mold wolves which I plan to perch on some faux rocks and we are building a 6 ft moon. In addition I have tons of faux Christmas trees we plan to use to help make a forest. 

So yes, I’m trying to build out gypsies on one side and werewolves on the other.

You are totally on the right track. There so much palmistry and fortune teller stuff we totally want to seize it.

I’m open to any ideas. But I’m loving these dang wolves! Your ideas are great and I really appreciate your post. My little gears are now turning even more. Werewolf curse bottles? Curse remover potion? Werewolf repellent?


----------



## plcdebbie99 (Aug 3, 2019)

ZombieRaider said:


> Yeah, that's last year's stuff...ZR


There is a new billy goat skelton which is funny as well they have creepy dolls.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Meadow said:


> The idea was to put Zaltana on the rug. I was kinda going “gypsy” curse could make you a werewolf. I have the gray 7 ft werewolf that HD had last year and the white wolfman is totally on my list. I posted a discussion on the prop board cause I have a garden arch I want to see if I can cover in fabric and basically “fake” a gypsy tent. Next year I might try to build a wagon, but it’s not on our to do list this year.
> 
> I did get the two blow mold wolves which I plan to perch on some faux rocks and we are building a 6 ft moon. In addition I have tons of faux Christmas trees we plan to use to help make a forest.
> 
> ...



I really like the the idea of a cursed lot of werewolves by gypsies (brings back memories of _Dark Shadows_ and the cursed severed hand by some gypsy).

Just read your prop thread on the tent and totally think it's doable. I have that same arch btw from the looks of it and yes it is flimsy. I bought all 3 of mine from Party City, a black one when they were doing it as a halloween item, and then couldn't find any more black by the same maker (wanted them to line up), so ended up with 2 of their white wedding arches (same though). I was going to use them to form the shell of my haunted submarine theme. Hadn't worked out how to stabilize the base on it and ran out of time so abandoned for the year and did something else. But I'm sure it's doable.

Two of these arches however could be used and turned it into a gypsy wagon. "Strapped" together with horizontal lengths of wood (the bars on the arch help with that by giving you something to anchor the wood on to). Some vertical wood pieces attached to one of the ends arch sections could be used to mount some small lantern lights which I typically see on "gypsy" wagons. K-Mart has had some nice sized wagon wheels--30in dia. (bought a few for this purpose a number of years ago at Kmart, well made--thought gypsy wagon or circus wagon) and I think Big Lots has had some but a bit smaller. With summer garden season wrapping up might get some on sale if you don't already have.

I like the potion bottles. Wolfsbane toxin was used to kill wolves. Aconitum was native to western and central Europe (Austria, Germany, Romania, Ukraine, Yugoslavia) so gypsies in Transylvania for example would have had access to it.

BTW the Kmart listed wagon wheels can also be used to make a nice carnival wheel of fortune, etc.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for all the great photos showing what you did. Wish I could have been there in person to see and have to say it did look like The Greatest Show! I like how you incorporated so many props too. Loved the humor of the Invisible Man. Your monkeys are so cute I could see them being the victims of abductions! I have a muscle man and an Illustrated Man (loved Ray Bradbury) planned so it was interesting to see how you did your strong man and tatoo'd man.
> 
> How did you create the Wheel of Death? Was it plywood behind what we see? The lady by the way looks fabulous. And this display really got my attention. Makes me smile looking at it. Gotta ask was that a big inflatable surrounding the wheel? Whatever it was it really made the wheel and lady POP. Everything was so well done and lit beautifully. Your use of trees to add height to your scene really added a completeness to the scene too. Any daytime photos?


Thank you! Sorry I just seen this.. I’ll look for some daytime photos. The wheel of death is plywood hand painted and it’s 8ft tall. It is an inflatable arch around it (Christmas candy and arch) and then the 16ft Reaper behind that. I like stacking inflatables just to make it more eye catching and draws the eyes up from all the Cemetery pieces. It turned out way better then expected. ?


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I really like the the idea of a cursed lot of werewolves by gypsies (brings back memories of _Dark Shadows_ and the cursed severed hand by some gypsy).
> 
> Just read your prop thread on the tent and totally think it's doable. I have that same arch btw from the looks of it and yes it is flimsy. I bought all 3 of mine from Party City, a black one when they were doing it as a halloween item, and then couldn't find any more black by the same maker (wanted them to line up), so ended up with 2 of their white wedding arches (same though). I was going to use them to form the shell of my haunted submarine theme. Hadn't worked out how to stabilize the base on it and ran out of time so abandoned for the year and did something else. But I'm sure it's doable.
> 
> ...


If you were looking for intermediate half hoops for support between the ends of your wagon superstructure, PVC lengths from Home Depot are flexible (if narrow enough gauge) but firm, paintable, and easy to work with. You can either screw the ends directly into wood, or if you want more control, either use plastic PVC clamps or metal plumbing clamps. I made the arched sign for my cemetery by two half-circles of PVC screwed into a plank at the bottom, with a couple of supports along the length of the PVC to keep them the right distance apart. I made letters out of a stiff yoga mat (traced from paper downloads) and laboriously cut out with an exacto knife. Painted the letters and PVC with black glossy outdoor paint to give it that painted iron look. 

PVC works great for cages, cell-bars, any type of circular or semi-circular need.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I really like the the idea of a cursed lot of werewolves by gypsies (brings back memories of _Dark Shadows_ and the cursed severed hand by some gypsy).
> 
> Just read your prop thread on the tent and totally think it's doable. I have that same arch btw from the looks of it and yes it is flimsy. I bought all 3 of mine from Party City, a black one when they were doing it as a halloween item, and then couldn't find any more black by the same maker (wanted them to line up), so ended up with 2 of their white wedding arches (same though). I was going to use them to form the shell of my haunted submarine theme. Hadn't worked out how to stabilize the base on it and ran out of time so abandoned for the year and did something else. But I'm sure it's doable.
> 
> ...


Omg thank you! I never thought about putting multiples together to make the curved top! Yes, they are super flimsy, but I thought sheer panels wouldn’t hurt it too bad. The wind actually bent it last year when we put it up. We finally were able to give it stability using wood stakes and zip ties.

And thanks for the info on potions. I haven’t committed to anything yet, but had some success making spell books and potions and just happened to make a “werewolf fur” one last year.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> If you were looking for intermediate half hoops for support between the ends of your wagon superstructure, PVC lengths from Home Depot are flexible (if narrow enough gauge) but firm, paintable, and easy to work with. You can either screw the ends directly into wood, or if you want more control, either use plastic PVC clamps or metal plumbing clamps. I made the arched sign for my cemetery by two half-circles of PVC screwed into a plank at the bottom, with a couple of supports along the length of the PVC to keep them the right distance apart. I made letters out of a stiff yoga mat (traced from paper downloads) and laboriously cut out with an exacto knife. Painted the letters and PVC with black glossy outdoor paint to give it that painted iron look.
> 
> PVC works great for cages, cell-bars, any type of circular or semi-circular need.


This was our initial thought as well. I’ve worked with PVC in the past and saw several VBS sets where they created a wagon using a collapsible table and PVC. Like most of us, whatever we do has to be collapsible. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Meadow said:


> Omg thank you! I never thought about putting multiples together to make the curved top! Yes, they are super flimsy, but I thought sheer panels wouldn’t hurt it too bad. The wind actually bent it last year when we put it up. We finally were able to give it stability using wood stakes and zip ties.
> 
> And thanks for the info on potions. I haven’t committed to anything yet, but had some success making spell books and potions and just happened to make a “werewolf fur” one last year.


I thought maybe I had shown how I envisioned using the arches and the attached wooden support beams in an album thread I started back when I was planning the submarine, but doesn't look like it. Drawing would be better but basically the plan was to take 8-10' length boards (figured thinner, lighter pieces would work just fine to shore up the arches) and run the boards horizontally along the sides of the arches securing them with clamps to the frame or even as simple as holes drilled in the wood and the zip ties run through lashing it to the metal frame. I figured maybe a center top board and one on each side near the top of the arch would maintain the curved shape and then just landscape fabric or plastic sheeting etc to cover the whole thing. Depending on what was being constructed, foam board could be attached to the wooden boards on the side as well (most foam board in hardware stores is 8 feet long so needs to be planned for with the wood, but I have some foam board sheathing that is fan-folded and has a length of 50'--4' in the other direction).

BTW I considered running lengths of pvc as support beams between the arches but because I wanted to attach things to the "sides" of the submarine for the inside setting, decided the wood would be a better choice. The overhead top of arch beams could probably be pvc however and would keep it lighter weight at the top. I was going to need wood beams overhead for the section where the conning tower was going to be to supply the framework for it but for a gypsy or circus wagon wouldn't be needed.

We use pvc as hoops with rebar ground stakes to add frost cloth protection to some of our plants during a cold winter. The cost can add up especially if you need to add connectors and in the case of my submarine design wouldn't have provided the strength I needed in the end. Once assembled and screwed in place the metal arch pieces do form a pretty stable structure. The issue as I see it is then providing a strong base. Have some ideas on that but haven't had time to test out but essentially creating side legs that come out that would prevent the arches from tipping over. Probably easier to anchor if you have accessible ground to drive stakes into but my submarine was going to be on my driveway so had to get more creative.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Originally came on this morning to post photos and a review of the items BL shipped to me (nice they included a thank you from the president of the company for my order saying they appreciate the business). I really do love everything I bought, all seemed to work well out of the box, now in the process of taking out the batteries for storage of the props.

The *palmistry hand* BTW sounds hollow so I would be careful not to drop or have something hit into it. Nice design though. The *monkey* really has no arms at all inside him LOL and that's pretty obvious as they appear 2 dimensional. Guess a little stuffing is in order. The *doll on the rocking horse* - so cute! and maybe my favorite - looks like cheaply made plastic in parts but still nicely done. The *beetlejuice boy doll* - works well I like his tantrum. All of these items were wrapped in large bubble wrap to protect them. The last item was the *tricycle* which came in it's own box. Kind of disappointed in the quality being so much foam (for $38) but it's a cute prop, worked really well crossing the floor. I think I'll disable the audio. Not a fan of most props' audio though. The workmanship well, not sure what to say about that. The LED light for the skull was outside of the skull but can be easily inserted. However the biggest issue I have is that someone didn't care to properly attach one side of the tricycle's seat's fabric to the underside instead of the top of the seat -- LIKE WHAT?! How this left the factory that way I don't know. If I had gone into the store to buy, I would have passed on this particular one. Not sure if I will just try to fix on my own or drive into a store and exchange. The seat looks to be an EVA foam so I'm not sure if trying to separate the fabric from it will damage the finish. I think the one pedal can be easily realigned.

Other than the minor issues mentioned with the tricyle, totally happy with these halloween items.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I see that Big Lots online right now has their Halloween items individually marked "15% off Everything - Buy it Now, Pick up In Store! Applied in cart. Online Only.**"


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Originally came on this morning to post photos and a review of the items BL shipped to me (nice they included a thank you from the president of the company for my order saying they appreciate the business). I really do love everything I bought, all seemed to work well out of the box, now in the process of taking out the batteries for storage of the props.
> 
> The *palmistry hand* BTW sounds hollow so I would be careful not to drop or have something hit into it. Nice design though. The *monkey* really has no arms at all inside him LOL and that's pretty obvious as they appear 2 dimensional. Guess a little stuffing is in order. The *doll on the rocking horse* - so cute! and maybe my favorite - looks like cheaply made plastic in parts but still nicely done. The *beetlejuice boy doll* - works well I like his tantrum. All of these items were wrapped in large bubble wrap to protect them. The last item was the *tricycle* which came in it's own box. Kind of disappointed in the quality being so much foam (for $38) but it's a cute prop, worked really well crossing the floor. I think I'll disable the audio. Not a fan of most props' audio though. The workmanship well, not sure what to say about that. The LED light for the skull was outside of the skull but can be easily inserted. However the biggest issue I have is that someone didn't care to properly attach one side of the tricycle's seat's fabric to the underside instead of the top of the seat -- LIKE WHAT?! How this left the factory that way I don't know. If I had gone into the store to buy, I would have passed on this particular one. Not sure if I will just try to fix on my own or drive into a store and exchange. The seat looks to be an EVA foam so I'm not sure if trying to separate the fabric from it will damage the finish. I think the one pedal can be easily realigned.
> 
> Other than the minor issues mentioned with the tricyle, totally happy with these halloween items.


Love the wheels on the tricycle.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I see that Big Lots online right now has their Halloween items individually marked "15% off Everything - Buy it Now, Pick up In Store! Applied in cart. Online Only.**"


Say what? I’m going to look now.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I see that Big Lots online right now has their Halloween items individually marked "15% off Everything - Buy it Now, Pick up In Store! Applied in cart. Online Only.**"


It was not going properly last night when I tried to place an order, but the discount was applied to each item today. The sale goes until Tuesday morning. There is also free shipping if $99 or more, saving the cost of gas.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Big Lots added another 20 items to holiday but for the life of me I can’t figure out what is new. Signs you’ve been in their site too much! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Big Lots added another 20 items to holiday but for the life of me I can’t figure out what is new. Signs you’ve been in their site too much! ?


I’m right there with ya but mine is with the TJMax website! Every time I go there I see they’ve added a few more items, but no clue what the additions are! LOL


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Big Lots just emailed me their Halloween Ad. 





Weekly Ad - Big Lots







www.biglots.com


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

farblefumble said:


> Big Lots just emailed me their Halloween Ad.
> http://[URL]https://www.biglots.com...re=true&zcp=em_busp_SL2_08062019&mid=56374729[/URL]


Love that Big Lots did this! It’s always nice to see a retailer’s items in different setting so you can get ideas and just a basic knowledge of size. Thanks for the post!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Meadow said:


> The idea was to put Zaltana on the rug. I was kinda going “gypsy” curse could make you a werewolf. I have the gray 7 ft werewolf that HD had last year and the white wolfman is totally on my list. I posted a discussion on the prop board cause I have a garden arch I want to see if I can cover in fabric and basically “fake” a gypsy tent. Next year I might try to build a wagon, but it’s not on our to do list this year.
> 
> I did get the two blow mold wolves which I plan to perch on some faux rocks and we are building a 6 ft moon. In addition I have tons of faux Christmas trees we plan to use to help make a forest.
> 
> ...


Ouuuuu great idea. Don't forget the wolf head cane. I put my brown wolf on the back of my couch Haven't used it in along time. Gonna have to pull it out. Go look n see if Dave Lowe did some spell bottles you could copy. Silver bullet tonic-make clay bullets. Wolfbane. Hair of the dog. Lol. Pentagram a oh make a werewolf killing kit. Like a vampire kit. I love making those!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Love that Big Lots did this! It’s always nice to see a retailer’s items in different setting so you can get ideas and just a basic knowledge of size. Thanks for the post!


Nice. They really do have some great items this year and it is nice to see them showcased like this. Big Lots put more effort into most of those setups than Grandin Road seems to at this point.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> Nice. They really do have some great items this year and it is nice to see them showcased like this. Big Lots put more effort into most of those setups than Grandin Road seems to at this point.


Totally! Big Lots is becoming a great little Halloween find.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

farblefumble said:


> Big Lots just emailed me their Halloween Ad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone see and play with the Haunted CB Radio? Saw it on the ad, only $14. Curious about the audio which I assume it has.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Anyone see and play with the Haunted CB Radio? Saw it on the ad, only $14. Curious about the audio which I assume it has.


I did but I couldn't tell you what it says unfortunatly. It does talk and it has that CB sound "breaker breaker static staic " sound. It was sort of cute but not sure what theme it would go with


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I did but I couldn't tell you what it says unfortunatly. It does talk and it has that CB sound "breaker breaker static staic " sound. It was sort of cute but not sure what theme it would go with


Short of a haunted construction site I got nothing.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I did but I couldn't tell you what it says unfortunatly. It does talk and it has that CB sound "breaker breaker static staic " sound. It was sort of cute but not sure what theme it would go with


I could see if you had a pickup truck, using that as a prop in your driveway set up with a zombie or skeleton driver holding on to mic. Would have to see if it would be possible to rig any Try Me or sensor to activate as kids walked past. Leave the window down partially so the sound could be heard from inside the vehicle.

I think in one or two of the Jurassic Park/World movies when they were driving around the island they were using vehicles with CBs. I think we saw a movie about some young kid who gets an old CB unit working and gets messages from outer space. There was an older guy involved who taught the kid how to use it. Oh no that was actually about a ham radio unit...duh! That also kind of reminds me of ABC's _Lost_. There was a repeated message sent out from some place on the island as I recall, undoubtedly a Ham Radio as well.

Of course what you can do with it as a prop would also depend on the audio. The fact you are talking or listening to someone within a range of you and not seeing them can play into some unsettling conversations.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw the White Werewolf rug is reduced to $50 right now on their website. Went looking for the CB radio to see if it had a video, which radio failed to show up on their site. Wonder if it will an in-store item only. Update: I was able to click on the CB on the ad (also got it in my rewards email) and it let me put it in a cart but it says Shopping List In Store. So guess I'll have to drive in if I want to see it and maybe buy it. I guess I could exchange the tricycle for one without the fabric glue to the top of the seat.









Animatronic Howling Werewolf Rug With White Fur - Big Lots


With eyes that light up and a terrifying howl, this sound-activated animatronic werewolf rug makes the perfect Halloween decoration! Buy online from Big Lots.




www.biglots.com






Found a video of Big Lots shopping on YT. The CB Radio is at 4:20 into the video:


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I saw the White Werewolf rug is reduced to $50 right now on their website. Went looking for the CB radio to see if it had a video, which radio failed to show up on their site. Wonder if it will an in-store item only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think cause he’s a carryover from last year he’s on indefinite sale.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Ouuuuu great idea. Don't forget the wolf head cane. I put my brown wolf on the back of my couch Haven't used it in along time. Gonna have to pull it out. Go look n see if Dave Lowe did some spell bottles you could copy. Silver bullet tonic-make clay bullets. Wolfbane. Hair of the dog. Lol. Pentagram a oh make a werewolf killing kit. Like a vampire kit. I love making those!


I have found some good samples but I love Hair of the dog. That’s fabulous. And yes, we’ve been thinking about doing the cane as well. Totally classic Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought the palmistry hand today.

I still don't get that CB radio. You could probably buy a REAL one off Ebay cheaper if you felt it was necessary but I'm still trying to figure out how it's necessary for any reason for anyone under the age of 50.

Seriously, do 30 year olds know what this is? Maybe if their dad is a trucker, first responders have radios & scanners & such but it's not quite the same thing so yeah...I'm not sure I get it. Oh I get it, but I don't get it.

Waitwaitwait....could you imagine the brainstorming session for that one? There had to be some other fogey like me who remembers them & just tossed the idea out there & someone said "YES!! THAT'S IT!! THAT WILL BE THE 2019 SMALL PROP OF THE YEAR!! WE'LL BE GOLDEN & ROLLING IN THE MONEY!!"

I still remember my grandfather's call letters & "handle," KTC 4879, The Rubberband Man. Yes. I'm old & I have ZERO reasons to remember that info yet....I do. 

I'll be 90, in the nursing home, I won't my own name but I'll remember that Donny Osmond's birthday is December 8, 1957 & my grandfather's CB handle.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

BL is having a buy more save more sale today







Big Lots Content - Big Lots


Visit our coupon page to get the best deals on your favorite items at Big Lots. These coupons won't last forever, so be sure to use them today.




www.biglots.com


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Off Topic



RCIAG said:


> I'll be 90, in the nursing home, I won't my own name but I'll remember that Donny Osmond's birthday is December 8, 1957


I was born in 72 so I missed the Osmond's craze but I just watched an old interview with Donny and Pierce Morgan last week that I thought was very interesting....If your that big of a fan you've probably already seen it but if not here it is....ZR


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Meadow said:


> Short of a haunted construction site I got nothing.


Only idea I got is "large marge", the ghost trucker from Pee Wee's movie talking through it...."It was a dark and stormy night much like this one", "Tell em large marge sent ya"....LOL....ZR


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

ZombieRaider said:


> Only idea I got is "large marge", the ghost trucker from Pee Wee's movie talking through it...."It was a dark and stormy night much like this one", "Tell em large marge sent ya"....LOL....ZR


Couldn't take it....Had to look it up....ZR


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ZombieRaider said:


> Only idea I got is "large marge", the ghost trucker from Pee Wee's movie talking through it...."It was a dark and stormy night much like this one", "Tell em large marge sent ya"....LOL....ZR


Omg that’s awesome! Totally forgot about Large Marge. Probably let my age hang out a little with this reply.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

I ran over to the local store yesterday,the zombie wolf is the size of a small beagle not worth $60 they could have made it life size for that much.The 6 ft witch was neat that the crow and witch talk to each other,but that puppet style mouth meh.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

gcbike said:


> I ran over to the local store yesterday,the zombie wolf is the size of a small beagle not worth $60 they could have made it life size for that much.The 6 ft witch was neat that the crow and witch talk to each other,but that puppet style mouth meh.


The $60 for the wolves I agree. Had there not been a coupon, I probably would have passed. We are planning to prop them up higher so they can be seen. But, when there’s a prop no one else has and wolves are limited, it seemed worth it to me.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhhhhh STOP you guys! You’re making me all nostalgic here. My name is Margaret and I’m a 70’s kid so when I was growing up my brother used to call me Large Marge. I hated him for it, used to want to punch him every time he said it! LOL ??


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Received these today. I really like the urns but both are broken ? so I have to get them replaced. I completely missed the fact that there is a pumpkin at the top of them when I placed my order! I could take or leave it though because they nestled it so far down in the greenery that you can’t really see too much of it anyway. The skull bowl is nice but not quite sure what I’ll use it for since it’s not very deep. Love the color though and the fact that’s it doesn’t have the bottom jaw.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Received these today. I really like the urns but both are broken ? so I have to get them replaced. I completely missed the fact that there is a pumpkin at the top of them when I placed my order! I could take or leave it though because they nestled it so far down in the greenery that you can’t really see too much of it anyway. The skull bowl is nice but not quite sure what I’ll use it for since it’s not very deep. Love the color though and the fact that’s it doesn’t have the bottom jaw.
> 
> View attachment 716285


Your luck with shippers isn’t good this week ?. You deserve a win


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ohhhhhh STOP you guys! You’re making me all nostalgic here. My name is Margaret and I’m a 70’s kid so when I was growing up my brother used to call me Large Marge. I hated him for it, used to want to punch him every time he said it! LOL ??


My brother annoyed the living sense out of us. I think it’s their job


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> Your luck with shippers isn’t good this week ?. You deserve a win


I know right?! It’s getting comical now.

Oh, and to top it off, I got one of my Michaels replacement orders and they all arrived damaged as well. Their customer service is gonna get to know me on a first name basis with how many times I’ve had to contact them!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I know right?! It’s getting comical now.
> 
> Oh, and to top it off, I got one of my Michaels replacement orders and they all arrived damaged as well. Their customer service is gonna get to know me on a first name basis with how many times I’ve had to contact them!


Happy Scratch and Dent Halloween! It’s amazing how much gets damaged. I mean you put the things in the box, peanuts or pillows, tape it and send. Not like we were trying to split the atom.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

RichardG said:


> I’m here to say start checking your stores now. I work for Big Lots and our truck coming this week we are expecting Halloween and autumn. And we will be setting it the following day as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought the howling wolf, it's pretty cool, bought it online though.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I had to pick up the haunted CB since it's the closest I'll ever get to ham radio! I'm totally going to have a skeleton "on the air" in my cemetery!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Flash sale, 15% off -- posted here: https://www.halloweenforum.com/thre...off-entire-site-ends-9am-et-tues-8-20.205305/


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

So went to my local Big Lots and saw this item. Thought for the money and size it was a good deal. Did anyone pick it up? Would love a review.









Spooky Glass Ball in Hands Decoration - Big Lots


I found a Spooky Glass Ball in Hands Decoration at Big Lots for less. Find more at biglots.com!




www.biglots.com


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like Big Lots added a few new items. Was confused on this one:









Gemmy Animated Brain Teaser - Big Lots


I found a Animated Brain Teaser at Big Lots for less. Find more at biglots.com!




www.biglots.com


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

According to the email I just got, Big Lots will have Halloween (select items) 25% off starting tomorrow. Happy Shopping!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I went to Big Lots yesterday to get something not Halloween related. Anyway, strolled over to the Halloween section and at least 75% of it was gone. Christmas was everywhere. I grabbed the talking bust I had been planning to get, but wow. I didn't expect everything to sell out so fast. I'm trying to come up with ideas for that bust. My original thought was a pillar type tombstone to sit it on and paint it the same color as the bust.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Momof2! your idea sounds great for the bust. 

Doesn’t surprise me about the merchandise. I know Hobby Lobby sent me an email earlier this weekend about 40% off Christmas and I was quite bent. It’s like ask about Halloween in September and people get all bent out of shape. But Christmas, we can put that nonsense out in July.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

PSA: I picked up the animated scarecrow and think he’s great! I’m not crazy about his script but his motion is fantastic, the motor is quiet and he has several phrases. Plus the costuming looks perfect outdoors. Genuinely looks like a static prop, especially next to Spirit’s Looming Strawman.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Grabbed a couple Halloween Pillows for my daughter yesterday there. It’s slim pickings in the Halloween department. This is not the same Big Lots that I got the bust from Sunday. Neither have the palmistry hand. I knew I should have gotten it when they first put out the Halloween merchandise.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like Big Lots is doing a clearance. This guy is a good deal in my books. I have this prop. Eye color can be set to blue or red and you can set it so the eyes just stay on. 



https://www.biglots.com/product/white-werewolf-rug-with-light-sound/p810388977?N=2921225750&pos=1:39


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Momof2! said:


> Neither have the palmistry hand. I knew I should have gotten it when they first put out the Halloween merchandise.


Meijer and Kroger are also carrying it, in case you have either of those nearby. If not, Earthbound Trading has a similar black hand.


----------

